# Replacing just the kitchen cabinet doors?



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

You need to give more information. Installed or just material? You would also have to list the actual width of the door, not just the height.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

The kitchen cabinet doors measure 42"x18"

I can install them myself, I'm just looking for a plain white "contemporary" door to replace the existing door.


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

you can go to www.rockler.com and order any door style you like,they have thermo foil white,or get unfinished poplar and paint it your self, follow the how to guide and they will make the door to your dimensions.
good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## sagechickie (Apr 18, 2009)

also try refacedepot.com for reasonably priced door and drawer fronts. a good option if your cabinet bases are solid. you can change the look for fairly cheap.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for those websites... I'm about to just sand down existing doors and try to stain/match new ones we are getting to install on an opposite wall... was going to be a "best efforts" type job... but I'll check out these sites if it makes sense money wise to just buy all new doors for the whole place. The sanding/staining is proving difficult even on a side sample to match color.


----------



## momof2labs (Nov 24, 2009)

*Kitchen Cabinet Doors*

I'm also updating my kitchen and found a website that sells custom MDF doors for as little as $10 plus S&H. They have other products as well.
www.nakedkitchencabinets.com


----------



## aimeesrockworks (Oct 20, 2009)

On another site I visit I read a recommendation for cabinets that I'd never thought of before...

Sounds like the person had a similar problem so they flipped their existing doors 'inside out'. Said it was a fair bit of work but that they were really pleased since it looked nice and plain and didn't cost them much besides elbow grease.


----------

